# Are goats susceptible to Lyme?



## newtogoats (Aug 28, 2008)

Here in the northeast we are concerned about Lyme disease carried by deer ticks. Dogs and people are susceptible. Are goats? We would have them in a mowed, grassy area that was fenced in, so not much problem there, but I was thinking of bringing them on walks through the woods to eat brush. I would check them for ticks afterward, but they can easily be missed. anyone have experience in this? Thanks, Lauren


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

we also have deer ticks in our area --- cant get away from it.

My sister had lyme twice and my grandmothers dog had it (died from it years later) but I have only seen ticks (dog ticks) on our goats but a couple times. Dont know if this is because ticks dont like the goats or the goats havent been in an area where the ticks are :shrug: 

I would believe that goats can get lyme


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

You know, that is a great question. I have never heard of a goat getting it but you never know. I am going to check into it just because you perked my curiosity.
My husband had Lymes several years ago.


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

A friend of mine had a doe that couldn't maintain her body temp and was just very lethargic. Vet said it was lyme. I'm not sure how he diagnosed it symptoms or blood draw.


----------



## newtogoats (Aug 28, 2008)

Because it has moved westward from Connecticut (we have had friends in the area with Lyme issues, usually caught rather quickly these days, now that people are so aware of it), our vet recommended a Lyme vaccine for Stella. She has had no ill effects from it, although I do worry about all the vaccines, but we have deer, so we have the ticks around too and as everyone has said it is debillitating and can be deadly. I wonder if they have the vaccine for goats?

Wow, I didn't know they had Lyme out west!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone ,,,you cannot hide from them and yes goats can get it,,,so sad............


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I do believe goats can get it as well. . . . My aunt has a buck that MAY have it, not really sure on that.


----------

